

Women 2.0 Labs pre-incubator program applications close Sept 4th - jlees
http://www.women2.org/women-20-labs-new-class-this-fall-2010/

======
jlees
Apologies for submitting an article with the W-word, but these folk are
particularly after more engineer applications (and it's not just women, most
teams from the first batch had 1 or 2 blokes too).

It looks like an interesting cross between Startup Weekend and YC, both in
content and time, though with more focus on getting an idea validated and
customers waiting than on hacking up something cool quickly.

